# What do you guys use for intumescent paint?



## AGpainting (Feb 24, 2015)

interested to know as ive been taking on a decent amount of these projects. mostly 1hr to 1 1/2 hr fire rating on steel beams and corrugated metal ceilings.

ive only used products from 2 manufacturers so far: sherwin williams, and FlameOFF. Definitely do not recommend SW product... it is more expensive per pail, requires more product (mil thickness) to achieve same fire rating, and it is incredibly thick which means you better have a damn big sprayer. The FlameOFF on the other hand recommends a pump which can do 1gpm. I sprayed it out with a 695 with no hiccups (523 tip).

One thing to note though, this is a company based out of North Carolina.. so unlike a big company such as SW, you will need to ship this stuff out and that can be a pain in the butt depends on where you are in the world.


in case anyone is wondering, these have been great jobs to work on and there seems to be less competition for them. easy and pay a decent penny.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Not a fireproofer. and don't want to be held accountable if it burns in 2 minute or 2 hours.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I carry the inslx stuff, you can spray with standard 395/440 as its prethinned to apply like regular paint you'll need to take into account dry film thickness


----------

